# What size vivarium for a male burmese python



## Jayyyyy (May 15, 2013)

I was just wondering what size vivarium would be ok if I get a burmese python because I was thinking of getting a 6 foot long by 2 foot high and 3 foot wide would that be ok for it's whole life


----------

